# Acceptance and My Road to Recovery



## chuckbrando (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello,

I am happy to share that I continue to witness progress toward my goal of feeling like my "old self" and ultimately towards my goal of being content and at peace. I have had the chance to reflect on the role accepting my symptoms has had on my recovery and have shared them on my blog, which shows other things that I have found helpful as I work to reduce and eliminate my symptoms of DP/DR and anxiety. Please feel free to respond as I quite enjoy the interactions I've had with people who have shared their stories and insights.

http://myhealingddranxiety.blogspot.com/

Good luck and be well.

Chuck


----------

